# "Wall-Mount Aquariums"



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

I have come across this website today, that totally blew me away....

http://www.thewallaquarium.com/wall-aquarium,wall-aquariums,aquavista-wall-aquariums,aquavista-500-wall-aquarium.php

They specialize in "Wall-Mount Aquariums"... basically look like LCD computer monitors/ Flat screen T.V.'s mounted on a wall.

26 inches x 26 inches x 4.5 inches Specs, how could a fish survive in such small space, let alone become constantly stressed? 

And for over Three hundred dollars, for a six gallon "tank", If you can call it that, I'd say it is one of the biggest scams in the Fish Keeping Hobby.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes i agree, and cant imagine be easy to maintain.

I prefer, the 150g with inwall viewing myself

















There was on tv other day, episode of amazing homes or something. Guy had a huge pond outside, was around 8-9ft deep or deeper. here it actually ran all way down to basement and then had a inwall display to the pond just super clean and gogous fish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's not a scam. It's just stupid.

Those guys actually came here to FishForums when they were first getting started, looking for advice and endorsements.
Naturally, they ignored the advice and got no endorsements.

I can't believe they're still up and running. Oh well, as long as there are suckers in the world willing to buy junk, there will be hucksters willing to sell it to them.

If I ever find myself able to build a new house, you can bet your sweet bippy that I'll include wall aquariums in every room.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

I really like those pics, Osiris.... definatley makes a stunning display tank on the wall.  

I would love to have a built-in Wall Aqaurium... except nothing like those horrid "LCD TV monitor" resembling ones they have for sale at "The Wall Aquarium Store"


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats Magnificant I want one in my house.


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

someone i know had a 30 gall. of one of thoes it was amazing. really nice to look at from the livingroom/good investment


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

most of the time they have a opening in the next room so you can take care of the fish. altho it must be hard to get to the front of the tank.


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Mike works on a 1200 gal SW tank, you'd have to ask him how he cleans it, but it looks fantastic.

Maybe if he's nice he'll share pics.


----------

